# John Walker & Sons,  Youngstown city bottle



## Nickevlau (May 16, 2010)

Garage sale finds, not bad for 2.75. Had to show them

 Federal law prohibits... John Walker & Sons,  Kilmarnock, scotland  bottom JW N  9  AL54?   Got it for the stopper.

 City Bottling Works   Youngstown, Ohio Cap. 7 OZS.  bottom - nothing  shoulder - registered


----------



## Nickevlau (May 16, 2010)

Stopper


----------



## Nickevlau (May 16, 2010)

Any comments from ohio collectors?  I haven't found this on ebay or the forum


----------

